# Trivia 8/7



## luckytrim (Aug 7, 2018)

trivia 8/7
DID YOU KNOW...
The body can detect taste in .0015 seconds, which is faster  than the blink
of an eye.

1. Before becoming pope, John Paul I held a number of  important offices in
the Roman Catholic church. Which of these titles did he NOT  hold before
his papal election?
  a. - Bishop of Rome
   b. - Vicar General of the Diocese of Belluno
   c. - Secretary of the Diocesan Synod
   d. - Chancellor of the Diocese of Belluno
2. Who Said That ??
"Baseball is 90 percent mental and the other half is  physical."
3. The name of which Caribbean country comes from the Native  American word
"ayiti," meaning "high ground"?
4. Which of the following is NOT a use for a device called a  "dolly"?
  a. - Acting as a platform for a movie camera
  b. - Shaping an old-fashioned pork pie
  c. - Storing pickles
  d. - Towing a trailer behind a truck
5. While the Assyrian king Salmanazar has a bottle holding  twelve standard
bottles named after him and the Babylonian king Balthazar  sixteen bottles,
what might a Nebuchadnezzar hold?
  a. - 18
  b. - 20
  c. - 22
  d. - 24
6. Who "discovered" Florida ?
7. Classic sitcom trivia ;
What was unusual about Fred Ziffel's son, Arnold?
8. To which of the Fifty must I travel to visit Crater Lake  National Park?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
When Hitler heard of the extent of "The Great Escape", he  ordered everyone
involved to be executed.  This included the re-captured  escapees, the
Commandant of the camp and all of the guards.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - a
2. Yogi Berra
3. Haiti
4. - c
5. - b
6. Juan Ponce de Léon
7. He was a pig
8. Oregon

TRUTH !!
When Hitler was informed of the extent of the escape, he  wanted everyone
killed. That included the camp commandant and his entire  command as well as
the recaptured POW's. When he finally calmed down, he ordered  that 50 of the
escapees should be shot and the Colonel von Lindeiner relieved  of his
command and court martial-ed for his lenient treatment of the POW's. The
murder of the fifty recaptured POW's was treated as a major  issue and
featured prominently at the Nuremberg Tribunal.


----------

